# how old are you



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Im 19 - 7th Decemeber =]


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

17 almost 18


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm 16


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

76, and still do 100 push ups every morning!


----------



## hippeeexXx (Jul 4, 2008)

i am 13


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

16...17 is a ways away yet, its in Nov to be exact


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

17 - 18 in may


----------



## 12ringbuster (May 23, 2008)

16-18th august.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

buglebuster said:


> 76, and still do 100 push ups every morning!


shouldnt really be in the youth forum then =P


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

BIGBC said:


> shouldnt really be in the youth forum then =P


true.

im 18.


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

Just kidding i'm 14 and will be 15 in July!! LOL!!


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

buglebuster said:


> Just kidding i'm 14 and will be 15 in July!! LOL!!


YOU MEAN YOU LIED TO US !!!! :mg: :sad:
lol


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm 13 and going to be 14 in August.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm 17


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

13. 14 in june


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

Just turned 17 on the 17th! St. Patrick's Day


----------



## bowhunterjon (Jan 24, 2009)

15-16 on saturday and i get to go for my drivers license that day 2.


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

14 since February


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm 15 years old, untill october


----------



## red man (Aug 7, 2008)

19 until mach 29 :darkbeer:


----------



## rascal (Jul 13, 2004)

I'm 15


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

14-15 in september


----------



## keeman (Feb 14, 2009)

Im 14 going to be 15 in june


----------



## briwayjones (Jan 7, 2009)

HEY!!! Will you keep it down in here you young whipper snappers. You have old people around trying to sleep.


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

12ringbuster said:


> 16-18th august.


Mines the 18th of august to!!!!!!!


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

19 in May


----------



## Harmony (Jun 27, 2007)

18 here


----------



## Wolfey (Aug 12, 2008)

17 on June 1st


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

16 ... 17 in April


----------



## ChadLister (Jan 28, 2009)

im 14 15 in October


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

17

Turn 18 tomorrow!


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Bowhunter500 said:


> 17
> 
> Turn 18 tomorrow!



Happy early birthday. Have a good one.


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

16 in september


----------



## chase10 (Mar 7, 2009)

14 in a couple of weeks.:shade:


----------



## 12ringbuster (May 23, 2008)

stickbow hunter said:


> Mines the 18th of august to!!!!!!!


exactly one year older than me. thats awsome


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

ill be 17 in 18 days


----------



## Hoyt Hunter (Jan 24, 2006)

dang I am old there are only a few 18 year olds or older still dropping in every now and then


----------



## wideerhunter94 (Feb 1, 2009)

14 turning 15 in Oct


----------



## LilHog (Jul 27, 2008)

im 13


----------



## ktyre (Dec 2, 2008)

13 12th of dec


----------



## MARTIN MOAB MAN (Apr 1, 2009)

14 gana be 15 in june


----------



## KeepYourChinUp (Dec 31, 2008)

Does 16 in spirit count?


----------



## sup3rfox (Mar 2, 2009)

19 20 in sept


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

8 youngest yet:smile:


----------



## sup3rfox (Mar 2, 2009)

lucky you


----------



## MOHALucan (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm 19...


----------



## MichiganMan10 (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm 14 gonna be 15 in May.




-----------------------------
Diamond Liberty(For Sale)
Carbon Express Maximas
Rage 2 blade
QAD lockdown
HHA optimizer



"Aim small, miss small"


----------



## bhuntc (Apr 17, 2009)

im 14


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

15 and cant wait till im 16


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm 16


----------



## cody roiter (Jan 31, 2005)

hey guys I am 19 but I will be 20 in may...


----------



## Archerygurl91 (Mar 17, 2009)

I am 18!!! I love it!!! :angel:


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

15 getting my lerners n 5 days


----------



## turkey track (Apr 14, 2008)

14 *****es !!!!!


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

14:darkbeer:


----------



## Mnwhitetail (Apr 26, 2009)

14....15 in Jan.


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

i am only 8:archery::nyah::guitarist::drummer::jazzmatazzes:


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

i am only 8 :archery: :guitarist::jazzmatazzes:


----------



## 5-Yard Pin (Apr 15, 2009)

i am 7. sorry little bucker.


----------



## 00BS (May 1, 2009)

(15 )


----------



## rage1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Harmony said:


> 18 here


haha i like the littlw thing below ur name ..lol im irish also i just thought that was funny..lol 

but on the subject. ill b 16 in august


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

I recently turned 14.














.For the third time. :nixon:


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

i'm 18, will be 19 in september.


----------



## whitetails23 (May 4, 2009)

*Age!!*

I'm 18, 19 in July. 
Ive been hunting since i was in a 
car seat with my Dad, its in my blood.


----------

